# Why does google think I have a Nexus S?



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

So, I'm going back to my Fascinate for awhile as my dd, And right after I activated it I this e-mail from Google;










Android Team [email protected] via google.com 
11:03 PM (10 hours ago)
























to me 








Google and Samsung have partnered to bring you Nexus S, a pure Google experience phone. Learn more:
Register your Nexus S for access to premium support from Samsung
Visit our Nexus S Help page for a full list of help resources
Watch Nexus S on our YouTube channel
Once registered, you can contact Samsung directly at *+1 855-etcetcetc *for support.
Sign up to to receive updates and promotions about Nexus S.
Enjoy!
The Android Team at Google
Google, Inc.
1600 Amphitheatre Parkway
Mountain View, CA 94043

All I know is that my build-prop says SCH-1500 as well as the market recognizing as such (via website) and my device menu also verifies...I'm on MIUI atm, but funny thing is never had the same e-mail on my other line, thoughts?


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't know, but I got that same email too. Stange.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

you must have used a rom that had the nexus s in the build prop


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Like any MTD ROM? Pretty sure that's why you need the nexus s drivers for adb to work


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah, makes sense but I didn't need the Nexus S drivers....Idk? Anyway thanks, glad I'm not alone


----------



## spartan.062 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, it is related to MTD ROMs. I got an email in May (Which was right around when I started using MTD ROMs.)


----------

